# ATV insurance



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

Who are you using?


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

I have full coverage on my 2010 Ranger with Progressive, +-17$ mo. I can't give any reviews on claim response, never had one with them.


----------



## Muleman (Dec 6, 2011)

Progressive for sure. I have had 2 claims one on a Mule that my daughter hit a tree and one on my boat when the tounge weld broke leaving it untowable. Just make sure if its not at a shop where they know all parts needed to fix it and prices of the parts and labor cause they cut you a check on the spot. If you need a claim check out everything for cracks or stretches. Other than that all my toys are insured by them!!!!!!!


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Progressive sucks all the way around. If you have ever had a claim with them you will understand. Brice here on 2cool known as Outcast with AMI insurance in channelview insures all my Atv's , Rv, and boat. As well as many others. He usually is he best quote. He also insures all the accessories you may have. Let me know if you need the number.


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

Odd, Im with Brice currently and he has me insured thru progressive. I've had my first claim with them on the auto policy this past spring and to my knowledge it went fairly smooth for both parties involved.


----------



## bluefin (Aug 16, 2005)

Navi said:


> Odd, Im with Brice currently and he has me insured thru progressive.


Classic!


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Everything I have with him is thru Foremost. I deal with Ins companies on a daily basis


----------



## Game-Over (Jun 9, 2010)

Through my Kubota dealer. Covers everything, basically with no questions asked.


----------



## Quackerbox (Feb 6, 2006)

Progressive on ranger. 176 a year and includes accessories


----------

